# 2014 FOHBC National Antique Bottle Show - Lexington, KY - August 1-3



## tomcat1958 (Jul 4, 2014)

[align=center]*2014 FOHBC National Antique Bottle Show at Lexington Center!*[/align][align=center]*Lexington, KY*[/align][align=center]* August 1-3, 2014*[/align]                                        [attachment=LexScheduleOfEvents.jpg] 

*Featured events include:* Banquet, Run for the Roses Bottle Competition, Raffle, Seminars, Auction (by Glass Works Auctions), Displays, and much more! Fun for the whole family! Visit fohbc.org for all the details. *Location:*Lexington Center430 W. Vine St.Lexington, KY 40507 *Admission:*

*Early Admission:* Early admission is on Saturday, August 2nd from 1:00 pm to 5:00 pm and is for non-dealers that would like the privilege of buying early at the show with the dealers. The early admission fee will be $60 for individuals or a family couple (including minor children). This price includes a complimentary souvenir program. Discounted cost for early admission to National Shows is another privilege of FOHBC membership. The discounted rate for current paid up Federation members is $45. You can become a member at the show and enjoy this discount!

*General Admission:* Admission time for Sunday, August 3rd, will be 8:00 am for dealers and early buyers. The general public will be admitted at 9:00 am. The General admission cost will be $5. The show will end at 3:00 pm. *Sunday Free Drawings:*Starting at 10 AM on Sunday, eight $500 gift certificates will be given away every half hour! *Gift certificates must be redeemed for purchases at the show.
*Sales tables and banquet tickets are still available!!!* To download a contract/information packet, visit: 
http://www.fohbc.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/FOHBCLexContractRev12r.pdf

Questions? Contact one of our show co-chairs: Randee Kaiser: pollypop47@yahoo.comSheldon Baugh: sbi_inc@bellsouth.net[align=center]
*See you at the show! *[/align]


----------



## jays emporium (Jul 4, 2014)

I have my 2 tables reserved.  I'll also be setting up at the Birmingham show on the way.


----------



## sparrow75 (Jul 5, 2014)

Am I reading this correctly...if I'm not a dealer and I dont want to pay $45-$60, my only chance to get in to buy bottles is Sunday from 9am-3pm?


----------



## tomcat1958 (Jul 5, 2014)

sparrow75, That is correct. Saturday is dealer/displayer set up and early buyer day only. You can also buy a sales table for $65 (non-FOHBC member) or $55 (FOHBC member).


----------



## sparrow75 (Jul 5, 2014)

That's disapointing, thanks.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jul 6, 2014)

These shows are extremely expensive to put together due to the fees charged by the rental halls.  Then there are table rentals and advertising.  The majority of these expenses are paid through the table rentals and it is only fair to give those who support the event; by renting the tables and early entry fees; priority.  If we could get the halls and tables for free... well that's not going to happen so we must each make a personal effort to thank the people who put on these shows; as it is no small effort on their part and the majority of the time thankless for them.  Bite the bullet, get a table or pay early entry and on the way in thank them for all they do.  Make friends, see great bottles and maybe take a bottle or more home with you.  Friendship and camaraderie is priceless, well worth the admission.


----------



## grime5 (Jul 7, 2014)

glad i read this.was going to go up saturday.guess i will have to wait till sunday.jay bring me up some good 1915 and 23 cokes. guess i will wear my csx train hat if anyone sees me say hey. later greg


----------



## jays emporium (Jul 13, 2014)

There will be plenty of great bottles still available on Sunday.  Saturday early admission is for real serious collectors.  Personally, if I wasn't setting up I'd still pay the early admission price, but that's just me.Jay


----------



## acls (Jul 31, 2014)

I will be setting up at the show with a couple of tables full of nice ACL soda bottles.  Stop by and say hello.


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 31, 2014)

Wish I could be there...I am sure it will be a great show!  Take some photos...


----------



## grime5 (Aug 2, 2014)

how did the show go today? later greg


----------



## jays emporium (Aug 4, 2014)

Selling was OK but buying was better.  I got a mint Dr Petzold's German Bitters and some blob top sodas for my collection.  Bought 4 different Oklahoma Territory hutchinsons from one vendor.  Bringing lots of nice bottles back to Texas.The displays were great.  I have some pictures but can't load them until we get home.


----------

